# trapped nerve?



## johng1974

hi all..

I think I have a trapped nerve in my left hip. It seems to be an issue after beginning some execise eg swimming. I have had the condition for quite a few years. My mechanical thinking mind suggests a muscle group is getting warm and expanding and trapping something.

The pain is very acute, the leg becomes all but useless (when I try to twist it slightly). As a general rule I dont swear in public but I can't help it when this happens :O

I saw a doctor a few years ago, got sent to a physio, and told to do some exercises but to no avail really.

any thoughts?

how can a trapped nerve be tested for? it realy feels like the sort of intense pain a nerve would cause.. 

tar
John


----------



## Wizzo

Hi John,

Sounds like your sciatic nerve to me. I had the same thing about 3 or 4 years ago but I had put my back out at the time. The thigh muscle in my left leg went virtually numb and I still get some tingling when I stand for long periods.

I went to a chiropractor. They use manipulation to put the spine back into position. It is totally painless I might add! It took a few days to get me walking straight again but the trapped nerve left its mark on my muscle.

JohnW


----------



## johng1974

hmm.. thanks Wizzo..


----------



## 106165

Hi John,

You could go to an Osteopath with this. They deal with all things muscular and mechanical with the body.

I had some back problems a few years back. I went to my doctor and he wasn't really much help. He told me that back problems could take a long time to heal and he just offered me some tablets. Someone suggested I see an Osteopath. I had three treatments (total cost about £100). Not only did the osteopath dramatically improve my condition, he even gave me some exercises to help prevent it in the future. Best £100 I've ever spent.

If you do see an Osteopath, be sure that they are registered with the General Osteopathic Council. You can find a practitioner on their website www.osteopathy.org.uk.

Hope this helps.

Stimpy


----------



## DABurleigh

"It is totally painless I might add!"

Because you black out at the first wrench ....


----------



## Chausson

Hi johng1974

I am suffering the same thing as you at the moment and waiting to see the doctor, I've looked on the net for info it says it will take time and will sort it's self out. Also as others have said seek help from chiro's/osteopaths which is my move after the doc's cause I'm off to france in 5 weeks so must be fit'ish for that.


Ron


----------



## johng1974

thanks Ron..

hmm. have had it about 6 years... I have a feeling I can 'get through' the pain, for example this lunchtime I swam 18 lengths, all crawl, and was stopped in my tracks by the sudden onset of this, then took 10 minutes in a sauna and did another 10 lengths without an issue..

A few years ago I climbed Snowdon, same thing really.. a tough uphill walk, was miserable for 15 minutes, then had a rest and carried on , no pain again that day..

Will book an appoinment with a wrenching osteo 

J


----------



## 101776

"The sciatic nerve is located in front of the piriformis muscle (deep in the rear), including the lowest two nerves that exit from the lower spine (L4 and L5) and the first three sacral nerves (S1, S2 and S3). Each of the nerves has two branches, one on each side of the spine. The root of each nerve exits the spine between two vertebra in the low back, travels down the back of each leg, and branches out to the leg and into each foot. The sciatic nerve is the largest single nerve in the human body. Sciatic pain that radiates along this nerve can be excruciating and debilitating for many patients."

This should not be confused with piriformis syndrome, as the two are treated differently."

There you are John, hope that explains it, its the piriformis muscle that becomes aggrevated and squeezes the sciatic nerves.....take the advice offered by others and make and appointment to get some treatment,and make SURE you do the excersises they give you to strengthen the area.


----------



## johng1974

thanks B..

it's definately does not feel anything to do with back, back of legs etc.. the pain I can almost touch, by digging a finger into groin, inner thigh...

just remembered.. I had a few weeks of Kinistic ?sp massaging.. She told me all the strength for hip etc was fine...

I can happily run about, play badminton etc without a flinch.. but give me a staircase, or a few lengths in a swimming pool and I only have 3 limbs after a while


----------



## 101776

John this is a bit hard to describe but give it a go, imagine your buttock as a lump of meat, now draw an imaginary cross on it....

Using your fingers,press deeply into the buttock, slightly above the centre of the cross....that is probably tender...?? you might have to feel around for it....thats the start of your problem area, I used to see a physio that learnt a whole new language when she touched the tender spot..thats why I can empathise with your pain.....

The problem is the pain does not start where you think it does, and it may not be sciatica....., but that group of muscles wrap around us as a protection and when they become inflamed Ouch!

Just as a matter of interest, have you any lumps in your groin, that might indicate a strain or swollen gland??

Get ya self off to the doctors ......tis the only way, just hold onto his ***** and say "we arn't going to hurt each other are we" usually helps!


----------



## 1946

a combination of the following vitamines : B1, B6, B12.
This has always helped me.

Good luck

Maddie


----------



## Chausson

Hi johng1974 /Bouncer

I have just made an appointment at our local chiropractic clinic for next monday cause this pain is bad. Bouncer your indication of where it all is is bang on for me and if I press hard enough I can get mobile a lot easier.
I have had a disc problem for about thirty years but lately it's been getting worse, I went to the surgery told the doc he said "it's the cold weather" how can you answer that, I think this may be a result of the previous pain.

Ron


----------



## annetony

Before you visit a chiropractor I would see your doctor, my sister in law was inolved in a car accident (drink driver hit them) 
her solicitor (after she had been for a medical) told her to see a chiropractor and she went, after about 6 sessions she told him the pain was worse, she then went to her GP who told her it was a phisio she needed not a chiropractor. needless to say she was a lot better after the right treatment,

I sympathise with you, I have a scoliosis which is a sideways curvature of the spine, sometimes I get a trapped nerve and occasionally I cant walk at all, my leg just goes, but mine usually releases after about 5 minutes, so I suppose I am lucky in that respect, 

all I am saying is please make sure you get the correct treatment so that things are not made worse. My friend saw an osteopath for her sciatica and she is okay now.

Anne


----------



## 107088

I have to say, as a medical professional, that diagnosis from a couple of symptoms as described isnt a good idea, even if the thoughts given are well meant and possibly correct. 
See a Doctor, Osteopath, Physio, or anyone like it PERSONNALY, and let them make a proper informed.tested diagnosis.

So get thee gone to seek advice, which doesnt mean I mean to upset or demean the others whom have replied


----------

